# Saltwater Fly Fishing Casting Tips - Quick Back Cast



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Thanks and keep the tips coming !!


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

It's a great cast to have, my boat house being on my right side of my dock and me being right handed has forced me to get this down pat. With practice it's as easy to throw a back cast just as far as you can the forward cast.


----------



## Fishboy56 (Mar 2, 2013)

excellent instructional video


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

Glad this video helped you.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Good stuff


----------

